# Glue for marine vinyl on plywood floor??



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I replaced a rotten floor board on my Lund. I am going to reuse the vinyl that was glued on the bad board. I want to use an appropriate adhesive that will give me time to reposition the vinyl as I shift it into place. I'm really confused with all of the glues available. The board is only about 2' x 8'
so I don't need a gallon either. I'd appreciate any recommendations from those who have done this same job. Thanks.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

This is what I used on a new Sea Nymph floor, to hold the linoleum down a few years back.
I also used it a few month's ago to re-glue the carpet on the Spectrum's gunnel.
Love it....
Not cheap, but it Works.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-17-6-oz-Hi-Strength-90-Spray-Adhesive-90-24/100151277


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

That is what I have always used with very good luck. One can goes a long ways


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Weld wood contact cement. Can buy it at homes depot


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Correct me if I'm mistaken but I think contact cement binds two surfaces immediately. I expect I will have to do some shifting of the vinyl on the plywood flooring and contact cement(glue) will make that impossible.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

DFJISH said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken but I think contact cement binds two surfaces immediately. I expect I will have to do some shifting of the vinyl on the plywood flooring and contact cement(glue) will make that impossible.


Buy some wood slats. After the contact cement drys set the slats on the surface, then put the vinyl on the slats. Adjust the vinyl to the proper position & pull the slats out from under the vinyl.

Be patient & take your time. This worked for me when I recarpeted my boat.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

Jiw275 said:


> Buy some wood slats. After the contact cement drys set the slats on the surface, then put the vinyl on the slats. Adjust the vinyl to the proper position & pull the slats out from under the vinyl.
> 
> Be patient & take your time. This worked for me when I recarpeted my boat.


Nice hint !


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Jiw275 said:


> Buy some wood slats. After the contact cement drys set the slats on the surface, then put the vinyl on the slats. Adjust the vinyl to the proper position & pull the slats out from under the vinyl.
> 
> Be patient & take your time. This worked for me when I recarpeted my boat.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm playing a game with very low odds. I CLAMPED the original rotten board on the new sheet of plywood, and cut the new board to match the rotten one exactly. _I even drilled all of the original holes down through the new board. _The screw holes in the original vinyl match the holes I drilled in the new board. Now the real trick is to A) get the old vinyl to glue down on the new plywood so good that all of the holes in both line up and then B) get those same holes to line up with the holes _in the aluminum stringers_ underneath. If the holes in the aluminum stringers don't line up with the holes in the new board....well, I guess I'll have to drill all new holes. I'm hoping for the best but I have a long history of really bad luck at anything DIY. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DFJISH said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken but I think contact cement binds two surfaces immediately. I expect I will have to do some shifting of the vinyl on the plywood flooring and contact cement(glue) will make that impossible.


You are correct. I would go to a flooring store and get some waterproof adhesive. Make sure that if the adhesive is flammable like some used to be that there is nothing that will touch off the fumes. like pilot lights or smoking. Vinyl installers trim the vinyl after it is down and rolled to make sure there are no bubbles.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

DFJISH said:


> I have a long history of really bad luck at anything DIY. Thanks for your suggestions.


Where are you located?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Problem solved. My wife's brother-in-law's brother works in a carpet store and offered to "help me" ...(Do it all himself!-LOL!).


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

DFJISH said:


> Problem solved. My wife's brother-in-law's brother works in a carpet store and offered to "help me" ...(Do it all himself!-LOL!).


----------

